
Privacy implications of email tracking - rbanffy
https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2017/09/28/i-never-signed-up-for-this-privacy-implications-of-email-tracking/
======
merricksb
Discussed 4 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15363564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15363564)

